# What does it cost to hike?



## ChrisWarford (Aug 22, 2002)

Dumb question but.......im moving to Walpole NH at the end of September....i would like to know what it costs to hike the different mountains in NH and VT.  I dont really know if there is a charge so i was just wondering since im not from there!  I would appreciate all the input you guys could give me!

Thanx,
Chris


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Chris. Welcome to the forums!  It doesn't cost anything to hike, per se. It does however cost to park in many locations. Have a look at the *White Mountain National Forest Parking Pass Program* for more information. Hope this helps!


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 23, 2002)

Greg is correct.  The only costs involved with hiking in NH at trailheads in the White Mountain National Forest is the price of a parking pass.  Trailheads in State Parks and other locations are free. In VT and Maine all trailheads are free, except for trails in Baxter State Park in ME.  You have to pay a fee to get into the park.

Of course, there is also the price of boots, pack, socks, food and other supplies to consider.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 23, 2002)

*Cost*

Then there is the gas, the extra car repairs due to the extra mileage, Boots, snowshoes, poles, fleece, headlamps, tents, sleepng bags, G-tex, socks, food you probably would not get at home but love on the trail, Flowers or dinner out to appease my wife....

If you have all the gear & no need to earn brownie points (& Walpone is closer to the Whites & ME than I am in CT) all you need is a Parking Pass for many trailheads unless going to Baxter State park in ME.  (Last I knew $8.00 a day for non-residents for a day.  & if you park at a couple of the Mt.Monadnock lots run by the State, they have a fee there too.)


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Cost*



			
				Mike P. said:
			
		

> Flowers or dinner out to appease my wife....



Hey! I guess I'm not the only one...   Anything to avoid this:

 :argue:


----------



## ChrisWarford (Aug 26, 2002)

*Thanx*

Thanx to everyone for the wonderful adivce!  I cant wait to move to Walpole and start hikin......it has been a life long dream!  Thanx again and if anyone has any other advice.....its most welcome!

Chris


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Thanx*



			
				ChrisWarford said:
			
		

> Thanx again and if anyone has any other advice.....its most welcome!


Chris,

I joined the Appalachian Mountain Club (AMC) when I first started hiking, and have never made a better decision.  Group hikes (for those who like them) are a great way of getting started, and I have made many friends in the process.  Of course there are those who prefer solitary hiking, the choice is yours.


----------

